# Super Bowl



## Mike1950 (Jan 20, 2014)

Not really a sports fan anymore but since the Seahawks made it to the big game finally I thought I would see where everyone stands. Disclaimer: I have not watched a whole game for years and surely will not dedicate my sunday to this one. But even though I am a spoil sport by not watching it I will send a box(LFRGB) of guitar blank rejects to who can guess the final score (CONUS). For tie breaker- 1. Guess score at half 2. who scores first.
So you need final score -halftime score and first score to play. Any questions- put them here.
ENTRIES stop at game start. Have fun and may the best team (The HAWKS) win. 

EDIT: There will be a winner-closet wins- you have to have the winner right also.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## kweinert (Jan 20, 2014)

The best team will win - and, no surprise here, it won't be the Hawks. Both of those teams last night looked very beatable :)

Final score: Denver 31, Seattle 24
Halftime score: Denver 21, Seattle 17
First score: Denver

Since I'm from here I might be just a tad bit biased :)

One question: is there a way to determine "closest" if no one guesses the exact score? Or if no one guesses exact score will the prize just not be awarded? Ok, so two questions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 20, 2014)

kweinert said:


> The best team will win - and, no surprise here, it won't be the Hawks. Both of those teams last night looked very beatable :)
> 
> Final score: Denver 31, Seattle 24
> Halftime score: Denver 21, Seattle 17
> ...




Good question- prize will be awarded to closest score. No matter how far off you Bronc fans are. I will amend.


----------



## kweinert (Jan 20, 2014)

Mike1950 - is this you? :)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 20, 2014)

kweinert said:


> Mike1950 - is this you? :)



I would make a comment on that Ken- but I am sure it would offend someone- But I will say I wonder how long the financing is on that body art......


----------



## kweinert (Jan 20, 2014)

Just having fun. I don't follow football like some do, but I do appreciate when the local team is doing well. I've always been amused at the observation of how many people it takes to win a game (We won yesterday) but a team can lose all by itself (They lost yesterday.)

I really do think that of the 4 teams that played yesterday the Broncos looked the best - but it's also very true that every game is different. Even if a team would win 9 out of 10 times, if that 10th time is the one that really counts - well, it really counted on that day :)

Regarding the tattoo - I wonder how long ago he predicted the outcome? Was it before the game yesterday? Just curious how fanatical fan he is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 20, 2014)

I watched no games yesterday and am just having fun also. As far as the tattoo- I have no clue but in 20 yrs I bet it means absolutely nothing either way.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 20, 2014)

Aw shoot Mike, I saw the subject line and thought you finally got on your lathe and turned a bowl

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ButchC (Jan 20, 2014)

Broncos for the win. 23-17
Halftime: Broncoes 7 Seahawks 14
Broncos score first.

Go Broncos!!

Butch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 20, 2014)

I will preface this with the fact that I know next to nothing about sports. I don't watch them or follow any teams, but I'll still play! (One year my BIL invited me to be part of their online brackets for NCAA, filled with guys who know and follow sports closely, and then me, who knew nothing about any of the teams. Guess who won that year, haha! I never got invited to be part of their brackets again.)

Final Score: Seahawks 28 Broncos 21
Halftime: Seahawks 7 Broncos 14
First to score: Broncos

(I'll have to check in after the game to see how it went. We don't have cable and we have other commitments that day, so we won't be watching.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## longbeard (Jan 20, 2014)

Broncos 31
Seattle 27

Halftime 
Broncos 14
Seattle 13

Broncos scores first

As for the tat, that dude had it done a week ago. I seen it on the news. Stupid i think


Harry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 20, 2014)

Seahawks 31\Denver 24
Halftime Seahawks 14, denver 17
First score, Seattle.

I never watch football so I'm making this up. I figure the Seahawks will win because they have the cooler name. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2014)

Cool idea Mike! I'm like Mike didn't watch a single down of football yesterday - no TV so couldn't have I'd wanted. Did have ESPN on in the shop and heard score updates at times though.

I don't dislike either team. I like Pete Carroll but I want to see Payton get one more. He's a much better Q'back than his brother who by the most bizarre twists of fate inexplicably has two. SO I want to see big bro get another.

In pro sports hard to predict anything can happen, and on paper it should be a close game. So I'll go with my gut feeling that will not even be close. I think Payton will totally silence his critics who say he collapses in the big games. They don't say that about Brady who is one of the best to ever play but look at the large number of championship games him and Belly have lost, Anyway Payton will dominate this game like Unitas used to crush his opponents this will be Manning's game .....

Seahwaks score first - a field goal.
Halftime score - Denver 17 .......... Seattle 10
Final Score Denver 34 ........... Seattle 22 (Wilson gets sacked in the end zone)

If I'm close y'all will think I am a football  but if I'm all wrong .........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm going with Denver cuz I'm an AFC fan but it's going to be a great game

Final score: Denver 34, Seattle 24
Halftime score: Denver 14, Seattle 7
First score: Seattle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 20, 2014)

Fun idea Mike ! 

Broncos score first 
Broncos 21-6 at half
Broncos 38-20 final

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm not a pro football fan, so I have no idea about the game... I didn't even know who was playing. With that said, I love guitar rejects!

Denver wins 30-17
Halftime Denver leads 17-10
First score Denver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm with Barry - I thought you'd turned a bowl!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 20, 2014)

Broncos score first, most, and last. (unless Seattle brings an officiating crew with them!) {that's a sour grapes comment , in case you didn't notice] 

Denver ......half time= 21 final=31
Seattle.........half time= 6 final=13

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TMAC (Jan 20, 2014)

Denver 28 Seattle 20
Denver scores first
Halftime score Denver 17 Seattle 10

Certainly is a contest worth participating in. Thanks Mike!
Tim

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 20, 2014)

Oh I did turn a bowl this weekend- into garbage- I dropped it.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hey I am starting to feel kinda lonely- 9 to 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 20, 2014)

Denver first
Final Dever 21 Seattle 17
halftime Seattle 14 Denver 10
haven't watch much this year or in years past except when it was John and the boys almost cried with my wife when he finally got his Bowl, long time ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 21, 2014)

I'll go with Mother Nature...
A nor'easter would make things interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 26, 2014)

BUMP- seems like somebody should take the hawks- right now nobody has their guess for the hawks. I want to give box away but ya gotta at least get the team right. When the game starts is the deadline................


----------



## Sprung (Jan 26, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> BUMP- seems like somebody should take the hawks- right now nobody has their guess for the hawks. I want to give box away but ya gotta at least get the team right. When the game starts is the deadline................



Hey, I got the Seahawks winning! (Think I'm the only one besides you. Somebody's gotta go against the grain.)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 26, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Hey, I got the Seahawks winning! (Think I'm the only one besides you. Somebody's gotta go against the grain.)


 

Sorry missed you Matt!!!


----------



## Sprung (Jan 26, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Sorry missed you Matt!!!



No worries! I just didn't want you thinking you were the only one here hoping for the Seahawks to win!


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 1, 2014)

one more bump .


----------



## Tclem (Feb 1, 2014)

Broncos 31 hawks 17
Half time hawks 17 broncos 10
First score hawks


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 2, 2014)

Getting close so I will throw my WAG in Sea 21 Den 14


----------



## Kevin (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm about to leave my parents and head home so I won't even be able to get updates. No TV (by choice) now no internet. I'll be left to the radio updates - how primitive it's like I'll be camping out. 

On top of that the wife will be at work so I am gonna curl up with a book and a bowl of cheetos.


----------



## SENC (Feb 2, 2014)

Broncos 24-13, sorry Mike.
Broncos at the half 14-10
Seattle scores first


----------



## BarbS (Feb 2, 2014)

Well, if you're Lonely, of Course I'm for the Seahawks! Guessing a score, though, stymies me!
I'll try: 
Seahawks 34, Broncos 28
half time: Broncos 14, Seahawks 6
first touchdown, Broncos.

Does that make any sense? And I will be watching!


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 2, 2014)

Seeing that I don't watch sports.......and I don't watch any television at all........I'm kind of lost on a lot of subjects.......especially the Superbowl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 2, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> Seeing that I don't watch sports.......and I don't watch any television at all........I'm kind of lost on a lot of subjects.......especially the Superbowl.




Not alone ken- I watch no sports either- inc. todays game...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 2, 2014)

I had the 'Hawks to win too I believe....


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 2, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> I had the 'Hawks to win too I believe....


 
You did- it was my error. 

Henry- what happened !!!!


----------



## SENC (Feb 2, 2014)

The game started and fantasy ended!


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 2, 2014)

I wonder if this has anything to do with legalizing the wacky tobaccy in Colorado.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 2, 2014)

legal in washington


----------



## BarbS (Feb 2, 2014)

Nobody could have predicted this game!


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 2, 2014)

Might be premature but I will be bold- Turn out the lights the party is over- at least for Denver- and I will have to check but Cograts to that fellow washingtonian-BARB

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 2, 2014)

Yep, if the fat lady hasn't sung, yet, she's darn sure close to finishing her warm-up!


----------



## BarbS (Feb 2, 2014)

Eight points in five minutes, but I don't see any way....unless it's a straight fourth quarter of this?


----------



## Sprung (Feb 2, 2014)

Congrats, Barb! I never imagined the score would get so high for the Seahawks!


----------



## BarbS (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks Matt, neither did I. This has been unbelievable, and even moreso for the Bronco fans, I suspect.
Well, that does it. I sure will appreciate the free box of wood, Mike! Thanks for the contest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 2, 2014)

Congrats Barb, I didn't think the score would go that high.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ButchC (Feb 2, 2014)

That was brutal. And thats the biggest reason I never talk crap about sports teams. I love my Broncos but you just never know how.its gonna go. 

Seattle.played like champions and Denver did not.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2014)

Congratulations Barb!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Fret440 (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm disappointed. I thought this thread would be about a very large wooden bowl... 

Jacob

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung (Feb 3, 2014)

Fret440 said:


> I'm disappointed. I thought this thread would be about a very large wooden bowl...
> 
> Jacob



To help ease the let down this thread created for you! 

http://www.woodbarter.com/threads/large-spalted-ambrosia-burl-maple-bowl.12109/

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Feb 3, 2014)

I love my Broncos but You could plainly see who wanted that game the most!


----------



## BarbS (Feb 3, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> I love my Broncos but You could plainly see who wanted that game the most!


I really think that whole team got rattled after the first snap. Very odd game, and I don't think it was typical of the Broncos at all. I really feel for Payton Manning; too much build up on his name from the start.


----------



## kweinert (Feb 4, 2014)

To paraphrase Barb's quote:

_Sunday wasn't the party we hoped for, while they were there the Broncos danced with 3 left feet!_

Yeah, certainly not typical of what we've seen from the Broncos this past year. Seattle did a bang up job this time out and deserved the win.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

